# Who's your favorite Furry?



## Kukilunestar (Oct 8, 2008)

You know, Like on TV or in comics or whatever.

I myself love Chance Furlong and Jake Clawson. (Bonus Points if you know who they are)


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 8, 2008)

Fifi La Fume >>, Sandy Cheeks


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 8, 2008)

*Waiting to see who can figure out who her faves are*


----------



## X (Oct 8, 2008)

lucario <3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 8, 2008)

Danny and Sawyer


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 8, 2008)

Anyone know where i could find Cats Dont Dance?, not one i have seen yet.


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 8, 2008)

Shippo


----------



## bane233 (Oct 8, 2008)

Exile, and blitz cause their HOT!!!


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm still on the fence about whether I consider her furry or not, since she's actually some sort of anthropomorphic canine biological AI or something, but I like Florence from _Freefall_. She's good with technology.
I can't think of a fall-back should I decide that Florence doesn't count as one.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 8, 2008)

OP likes Swat Kats.

As do I.

One of my favourite furries is probably Tsuna from Otogi 2, because he's got attitude. \m/


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 8, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Danny and Sawyer



Aw man, I cant believe I forgot those two D=!


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 8, 2008)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Anyone know where i could find Cats Dont Dance?, not one i have seen yet.



Check YouTube. The entire movie is there.


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 8, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> OP likes Swat Kats.



Bonus Points get.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 8, 2008)

Well I like a lot of characters but I guess robin hood or shippo, there just so cute. I know there's others but I just woke up and can't think of them at the moment.


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 8, 2008)

Where do I start?

Bert (TV)
Ralph (TV)
Bright Heart (TV, Plush)
Meeko (TV)
RJ (TV, Comic)
Bloober (Comic)
Hachi (TV, Manga)
Rick (TV)
Rascal (Book, TV)
Macaraccoon (Game, TV)
Tom Nook (Game)
Tony Tony Chopper (TV, Manga)


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 8, 2008)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Anyone know where i could find Cats Dont Dance?, not one i have seen yet.


What?


----------



## theLight (Oct 8, 2008)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 8, 2008)

Ratchet from Ratchet & Clank, though he's technically an alien.
Perhaps bugs bunny if you want to talk strictly anthros.


----------



## Jarz (Oct 8, 2008)

mmm i used to watch mikan enniki <3 anyone else have seen that anime?


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 8, 2008)

Jarz said:


> mmm i used to watch mikan enniki <3 anyone else have seen that anime?



No, but I will say that every time I see your sig, it makes me want to cry. ;_;

Step 5 had better be happy...


----------



## TamaraRose (Oct 8, 2008)

swat cats and Road rovers...  would be my tv favs


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 8, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> One of my favourite furries is probably Tsuna from Otogi 2, because he's got attitude. \m/




Holy fuck, yes. Tsuna is definitely one of my favorite, which is saying something as I like about four furry characters.


----------



## John Wolf (Oct 8, 2008)

Balto from the Film Balto.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 8, 2008)

Liru, Felicia, Robin Hood...

For feral or whatever; Francis, Felicity, and Rowlf, from Felidae and Plague Dogs.


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 8, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Liru, *Felicia*, Robin Hood...



Felicia? The cat-girl from Darkstalkers?


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 8, 2008)

Gotiki said:


> Felicia? The cat-girl from Darkstalkers?


Why yes, yes indeed.


----------



## KiteKatsumi (Oct 8, 2008)

Alvin, Simon, and Theodore. <3 If I had to choose just one...Simon.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 8, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> Holy fuck, yes. Tsuna is definitely one of my favorite, which is saying something as I like about four furry characters.



What are the odds? I didn't think that anyone else had ever actually even played the game. What are the other three? I probably like them, too. 8)


----------



## Emil (Oct 8, 2008)

Glicko the Chipmunk from an old cartoon movie that Im sure no one has ever heard of called The Enchanted Journey.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 8, 2008)

yeeaah


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 8, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> What are the odds? I didn't think that anyone else had ever actually even played the game. What are the other three? I probably like them, too. 8)




1) White Fang (don't care if he's furry or not)
2) Tsuna
3) Khellendros (don't care if he's furry or not)
4) Someone's whose name I cannot remember, thus they must not be that important.


----------



## Takun (Oct 8, 2008)

theLight said:


> Toboe, (from Wolf's Rain if you don't know)
> he's so freakin adorable :3
> 
> Oh! and the fox from fox and the hound. Also very cute



Hige cause he's plump and adorable.

And Takuma, that sneaky snow leopard 9_9


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 8, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> 1) White Fang (don't care if he's furry or not)
> 2) Tsuna
> 3) Khellendros (don't care if he's furry or not)
> 4) Someone's whose name I cannot remember, thus they must not be that important.



How did an obscure video game character get mixed in with those books? :|


----------



## Journey (Oct 8, 2008)

Kukilunestar said:


> You know, Like on TV or in comics or whatever.
> 
> I myself love Chance Furlong and Jake Clawson. (Bonus Points if you know who they are)


 YaY swat Kats I love Chance


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 8, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> How did an obscure video game character get mixed in with those books? :|



Short story:
It's complicated.


Long story:
I don't play many video games, but Otogi 2 was one of the most notable ones. I just sort of found the game on a friend's modded xbox I had on loan and went from there. It was the Japanese version so I just made up the story and character's background willy-nilly, which made it really stick with me. Tsuna earned a place because he stabbed himself in the throat right at the beginning of the game (and to this day I still have no idea why, but Jesus Christ that's hardcore), which in addition to his wolf-esque appearance gave me an immediate affinity for him. I really liked that game, but playing the English version would ruin it for me.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 8, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> Short story:
> It's complicated.
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sure that the plot isn't as good as anything that you've come up with in your head, so I won't say anything about it.  They don't really explain anything about any of the characters in any case, so in the end it's still left up to you to guess who they're all supposed to be.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Oct 8, 2008)

Don Karnage.   No love for the Don?


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 9, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'm sure that the plot isn't as good as anything that you've come up with in your head, so I won't say anything about it.  They don't really explain anything about any of the characters in any case, so in the end it's still left up to you to guess who they're all supposed to be.




You made me want play that game again. Except this time, I'll figure out what is what on the character stats page.


Damn, now I need to find a Japanese copy of it... and an xbox.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 9, 2008)

The American version still has the Japanese voices, but it does have subtitles. Though there isn't much in the way of exposition, just basically mission briefings and Tsuna talking about how much he hates spiders.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 9, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> The American version still has the Japanese voices, but it does have subtitles. Though there isn't much in the way of exposition, just basically mission briefings and Tsuna talking about how much he hates spiders.




What a cheeky bastard...


I need to nostalgia of figuring out the Japanese GUI and playing the extra missions (or challenges if that's what they were called) without having a clue what the goal was. (It was strangely satisfying to make some Kanji on the screen change after trying about ten random things, except for the timer.)


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 9, 2008)

I'll bet you enjoyed the mission on the river.

And the one with the headless suit of armour.


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 9, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Why yes, yes indeed.



You'd consider her a furry? I think of her more asâ€¦ _A cat-girl._ Or, cat-woman, rather.
I mean, she has a human face (if you consider anime faces human) and she's got big patches on her that are fur-free.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 9, 2008)

It's been so long... the only thing I remember about headless armor is something with towers and rain in some temple or fortress place.

The mission I hated the most was the one where the city was entrapped with energy walls or something. It took forever before I figured out I was supposed to break those floating stones.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh god, that one.  I had trouble with that one, as well, because I didn't realise that I was supposed to throw the exploding enemies into the stone seals.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 9, 2008)

Hammy from "Over The Hedge"... wish I had that kind of manic energy!


----------



## SirRob (Oct 9, 2008)

Videogames count, right? 'Cause my favorite furries are Fox McCloud and Miles Tails Prower.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 9, 2008)

Jon Talbain/Gallon from Darkstalkers, 
because werewolf + nunchaku martial artist = win.  
All you have to do is ignore his self hating side story.


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Oct 9, 2008)

S from Mix Speaker's Inc.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Oct 9, 2008)

_Meeeeeeee~_...

Oh the Narcissism! Ha! *cough* No, not really.

I'd have to say my favorite fur in cartoons or games would be... hmm... Todd from 'The Fox and the Hound'? Him or Okami. (No I can't remember how to spell her real name.)

As far as furs in the fandom. I love Sangluna. ^^ She's such a sweetheart and an amazing artist to boot. One of the few people I can honestly say I'm honored to know and even more honored to be a friend of. ^.^;;


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 9, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Videogames count, right? 'Cause my favorite furries are Fox McCloud and Miles Tails Prower.


Dammit... I forgot Tails.. my idol.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 9, 2008)

Why does everyone like Tails so much? He's a pussy faggot.

Oh wait, I guess that explains it.


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 9, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Why does everyone like Tails so much? He's a pussy faggot.
> 
> Oh wait, I guess that explains it.


People just have a tail fetish.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 9, 2008)

One of them isn't a tail.

I hate myself so much.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 9, 2008)

Isn't tails 10 years old or something?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 9, 2008)

He'll grow up to rival Cox the fox.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 9, 2008)

Who is Cox the fo---I made myself sad.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 9, 2008)

Cox the fox is now a meme is a meme.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 9, 2008)

Gotiki said:


> You'd consider her a furry? I think of her more asâ€¦ _A cat-girl._ Or, cat-woman, rather.
> I mean, she has a human face (if you consider anime faces human) and she's got big patches on her that are fur-free.


She's 25%, which is enough for me.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Oct 10, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> Who is Cox the fo---I made myself sad.



I'm so fucking amused. X3


----------



## arphalia (Oct 10, 2008)

Don Karnage (the plundering wonder) of Tale Spin, Justin and Jenner (Oh hell, Secret of NIMH had lots of great characters. Jeremy used to irritate me but anymore now I think he's pretty awesome. I am still in awe over the animation of the sparklie chain and the pen with that gold/electric looking ink.) Oh and I had such a crush on Robin Hood when I was little, though I think I had this thing with wanting to be like him more than anything else. XD Heh, I seem to enjoy the dashing types, for better or worse.


----------



## NiChan (Oct 10, 2008)

Well, obviously I like the TMNT, but I also like Throttle from "Biker Mice from Mars" as an example.


----------



## Estidel (Oct 10, 2008)

Sierra from Legend of Mana is one of my favorite media-based "furry" characters.


----------



## King Gourd (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh, definately Mrs. Brisby from The Secret of NIMH.  Shes a MILF......and I like it =3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 10, 2008)

>_>...

....<_<




PB & Jay


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 10, 2008)

Silibus said:


> PB & Jay




You mean those adorable little otters made by the guy who did Doug?
...
Someone REMEMBERED THAT BESIDES ME?!? =O


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 10, 2008)

Kukilunestar said:


> You mean those adorable little otters made by the guy who did Doug?
> ...
> Someone REMEMBERED THAT BESIDES ME?!? =O


No... they're adult comic characters from club stripes.... >_>


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 10, 2008)

Silibus said:


> No... they're adult comic characters from club stripes.... >_>



...Oh ._.;

Well...ya learn something every day...


----------



## hijimete (Oct 11, 2008)

R.J. from (Over the heage)


----------



## Exedus (Oct 11, 2008)

All digimon and pokemon. They're just so cute


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 11, 2008)

Hentai Leo-kun


----------



## WarTheifX (Oct 11, 2008)

Krystal from StarFox. And Wolf O'Donnell.

How come we don't see many yiffs of those two? Hmm, curious. TO TEH GOOGLE!


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 11, 2008)

Of them together?  That's a bizarre pairing.


----------



## theLight (Oct 12, 2008)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 12, 2008)

Russa Nodrey from The Long Patrol (a book). 

Am I the only one? =/


----------



## Tycho (Oct 12, 2008)

EDIT: I don't really HAVE a favorite.  None of them REALLY make an impression on me.  Some are cute, some are sexy, but none of them make me say "I LOVE that character, so much".


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 12, 2008)

You just don't want to embarrass me, right?


----------



## Tycho (Oct 12, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You just don't want to embarrass me, right?



Well, I didn't want to outright say 'I'm a total fag for David M. Awesome", just seemed crass.  But you forced my hand.

EDIT: slightly more serious note, I can tell you which furry characters I hate.  But that's not the question being posed here.


----------



## theLight (Oct 12, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> EDIT: slightly more serious note, I can tell you which furry characters I hate.  But that's not the question being posed here.




Problem solved. xD


----------



## Key Key (Oct 12, 2008)

Mine would be Robin hood and Justin from Secret Of NIMH, Tomas Omally aristocats, and Kovu, hands down!


----------



## redfield007 (Aug 12, 2009)

Typical answer, but Hunter from Road Rovers.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 12, 2009)

Scias, from Breath of Fire IV.  He stutters, badly.  To me, that's very cool.
Either that or Teapo from Legend of Mana, because Teapo is an anthropomorphic TEAPOT.


----------



## Seas (Aug 12, 2009)

Lizardmen from Age of Wonders.
In my opinion thr best looking anthropomorphic lizard race in any game I have seen so far.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 12, 2009)

Zira from the Lion King 2,
and Cheetor from Beast Wars (if he counts).


----------



## VengeanceZ (Aug 12, 2009)

Dragons.

Specifically: Dragons

More specifically: Newf Draggie.


----------



## chipuplover (Aug 12, 2009)

Mrs. Brisby from the Secret of NIMH, Mumble from Happy Feet,  and Banjo the Woodpile Cat


----------



## kryptik (Aug 12, 2009)

Like character? That would be Acid.
Like person? Probably 2...


----------



## Attaman (Aug 12, 2009)

Paxil, since he apparently is one.

If he's not a Furry?  Trp's pretty high on my list, as are Ticon and Whitenoise.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Aug 12, 2009)

Hobbes and Snoopy.


----------



## furrygamer84 (Aug 12, 2009)

lol 1 year necro thread

but my favorite is ratchet


----------



## DashGenopeak (Aug 12, 2009)

Calvin Freckle McMurray! (www.lackadaisycats.com)


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 12, 2009)

M'aiq the Liar.


----------



## Zweihander (Aug 12, 2009)

Blinx the cat


----------



## Attaman (Aug 12, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> M'aiq the Liar.



You will take that back, n'wah!


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 12, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> M'aiq the Liar.



THIS WILL BE THE END OF YOU, S'WIT!!


----------



## Beta Link (Aug 12, 2009)

James McCloud, hands down.

And lol at 1-year necro


----------



## Bacu (Aug 12, 2009)

Furry = Convention-going basement-dweller

Anthro = Fuzzy thing.

Lern2Term


----------



## Chainy (Aug 12, 2009)

Krystal is one of the things that made me a furry. But I have a lot of favorites.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Aug 12, 2009)

I wouldn't consider animal video game characters or animated movie characters furries, I'd just call them for what they are which are video game characters and animated movie characters.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 12, 2009)

Renamon, Inspector Fox, Sly Cooper (He's a SEXY MF!), Krystal.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 12, 2009)

Got to love how half of what is listed in this thread, well over half is not furry, but anthropomorphic animals in various mediums that have nothing to do with the fandom.

If I had to pick out my favorite "Furry" it would require name-dropping. I don't mind if others do it but it's not my kind of thing. It's reminds me of Gaia Online and how shitty the GD is, and that is that.

However my favorite anthro animal character of all time is Gex.


----------



## Fluory (Aug 12, 2009)

Maha (or whatever his name was) from .Hack.


----------



## yiffy_the_wolf_boy (Aug 12, 2009)

Kogenta. Onmyou Taisenki. Robbing the grave a little, but hey, he's ador-a-ble.


----------



## Dreltox (Aug 12, 2009)

Raccoon Mario and Johnny Depp.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Aug 13, 2009)

Indi and Digo from the comic dream keeper's.
( along with Krystal (starfox adventure's), lizardbeth,(broken plot device Fox Mccloud, ( including my own character's), Leo and Aeris ( VG cat's), Namah and Mace ( also from dream Keeper's), Inix (also from broken plot device), and Mia (from .hack). :3


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 13, 2009)

In b4 "furries burn in hell (no sex included)"

Furries, take a suggestion from these wise men and do what they are doing and stop claiming that all anthros not involved in the fandom are furries.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 13, 2009)

FoxPhantom said:


> Indi and Digo from the comic dream keeper's.
> ( along with Krystal (starfox adventure's), lizardbeth,(broken plot device Fox Mccloud, ( including my own character's), Leo and Aeris ( VG cat's), Namah and Mace ( also from dream Keeper's), Inix (also from broken plot device), and Mia (from .hack). :3



God that was such a pain in the ass to read.

For like the >9000th time, anthro =/= furry


----------



## Azure (Aug 13, 2009)

Me.


----------



## Beta Link (Aug 13, 2009)

> I wouldn't consider animal video game characters or animated movie characters furries, I'd just call them for what they are which are video game characters and animated movie characters.





> Got to love how half of what is listed in this thread, well over half is not furry, but anthropomorphic animals in various mediums that have nothing to do with the fandom.





> Furries, take a suggestion from these wise men and do what they are doing and stop claiming that all anthros not involved in the fandom are furries.





> For like the >9000th time, anthro =/= furry


If you read the OP though, you can see he says something along the lines of "like, from comics and TV and stuff". So he _means_ "anthro", and not "furry". We're answering the OP, not the thread title... At least, I did, anyway. :/


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Aug 13, 2009)

I did like Bugs Bunny until I saw this shit 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYdZSdCIkz4&feature=channel_page

Why? Why! WHY!!!


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 13, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I did like Bugs Bunny until I saw this shit
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYdZSdCIkz4&feature=channel_page
> 
> Why? Why! WHY!!!


 I'm glad I wasn't signed in when I saw the title.


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Aug 13, 2009)

definately Ratchet from the game


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Aug 13, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I'm glad I wasn't signed in when I saw the title.


 
I called them all "closet zoophiles" on there last week, but they got rid of it


----------



## Nick (Aug 13, 2009)

Tails.

I also like P.B. & Jay


----------



## Leostale (Aug 13, 2009)

Liru(the werewolf from renkin sankyu magical pokaan), Chicken Joe(from surf's UP)


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 13, 2009)

Beta Link said:


> If you read the OP though, you can see he says something along the lines of "like, from comics and TV and stuff". So he _means_ "anthro", and not "furry". We're answering the OP, not the thread title... At least, I did, anyway. :/



He stated furry. If he said Anthro in the topic, then I wouldn't have posted.
Durrr.


----------



## Aquin (Aug 13, 2009)

Kukilunestar said:


> You know, Like on TV or in comics or whatever.
> 
> I myself love Chance Furlong and Jake Clawson. (Bonus Points if you know who they are)



Swat Kats :3. 

Mine are Tony The Tiger, Spike from Tom and Jerry, and the crew from Extreme Dinosaurs. Quite a few others but wayyy to many to list.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 13, 2009)

Beta Link said:


> If you read the OP though, you can see he says something along the lines of "like, from comics and TV and stuff". So he _means_ "anthro", and not "furry". We're answering the OP, not the thread title... At least, I did, anyway. :/



Fine, I'm tired and wasn't paying attention.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 13, 2009)

Beta Link said:


> If you read the OP though, you can see he says something along the lines of "like, from comics and TV and stuff". So he _means_ "anthro", and not "furry". We're answering the OP, not the thread title... At least, I did, anyway. :/



The thread title and OP's Original post implies that the stuff you see in "Comics and TV and stuff" are furry which is retarded. They are not furry.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 13, 2009)

Fluory said:


> Maha (or whatever his name was) from .Hack.



You got it right.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 13, 2009)

Knuckles from StH.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 13, 2009)

Is there REALLY a dif. between antro and furry?  I mean, does anyone have a good argument for this dif.?


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 13, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Is there REALLY a dif. between antro and furry?  I mean, does anyone have a good argument for this dif.?



Anthro characters are animals with human characteristics. Furries are animals with human characteristics_ created by people in the furry fandom._ That's how I see it.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 13, 2009)

Furthermore, Anthro covers everything given human characteristics:  Demons are usually portrayed anthropomorphically (with the exception of stuff such as Shoggoths), the talking candle from "Beauty and the Beast" is anthropomorphic, etc.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Aug 14, 2009)

Shadarii.  -w-  The most beautiful foxie I've ever known.


----------



## Nakhi (Aug 14, 2009)

X said:


> Lucario



Same


----------



## Hero X (Aug 14, 2009)

Nakhi said:


> Same



TOTALLY AGREEING WITH THAT! LUCARIO ROX! But then again I also have the decision of Fox..


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 14, 2009)

I am my favorite furry.


----------



## Shotgunjim (Aug 14, 2009)

Hyenaworks said:


> Don Karnage. No love for the Don?


 
Ha! I remember watching that every afternoon back in the '90s.


----------



## Shotgunjim (Aug 14, 2009)

Hyenaworks said:


> Don Karnage. No love for the Don?


 
Yes, I remember him well! I think Talespin was one of the greatest cartoons of the '90s. I'm even thinking of doing a fiction with air pirates in it, but not a fanfic.


----------



## Shotgunjim (Aug 14, 2009)

I've read every comment on this thread, and not once did I see a single mention of Colleen from Road Rovers or Minerva Mink. Seriously, what's the deal?


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 14, 2009)

This is my favourite furry:


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 14, 2009)

these are my favorite furries


----------



## Azure (Aug 14, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> This is my favourite furry:


SPAGHETTI FOR DINNER!


----------



## MaxTheHusky (Aug 14, 2009)

theLight said:


> Toboe, (from Wolf's Rain if you don't know)
> he's so freakin adorable :3
> 
> Oh! and the fox from fox and the hound. Also very cute




The fox's name is Tod. =D yeah he is...


I'd probably say balto...or his daughter...But I can't remember any others...


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 14, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Anthro characters are animals with human characteristics. Furries are animals with human characteristics_ created by people in the furry fandom._ That's how I see it.



Ok, I get it.  Didn't know Furries had to be made by the fandom, though.


----------



## Lyxen (Aug 14, 2009)

gotta be 
Doral
hir player


----------



## Wildside (Aug 14, 2009)

My fursona is my favorite furry, he is all me, but not me at the same time. I can't related to any other character better than my own fursona really.


----------



## DJLab (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey guys, my favorite furry is my fursona because he/she/hir is epic and cool in every way that I like.

Now excuse me as I go look for posts like this...

Now on topic, I like Terriermon from Digimon (if that counts) 'cause of his loud mouth funny attitude. I also like Tod from Plague Dogs (British accent FTW) and Buster from Tiny Toons.


----------



## Dahguns (Aug 15, 2009)

Renamon

/thread


----------



## Nightweaver (Aug 15, 2009)




----------



## Mojotaian (Aug 15, 2009)

I am my favourite furry... does that count?


----------



## tox-foxx (Aug 15, 2009)

When I was a kid, Charlie Barkin from All Dogs go to Heaven was mine.

But I don't really have a 'favorite' one anymore.


----------



## Timitei (Aug 15, 2009)

Omigosh.
I love that one furry named TIMITEI...<333


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 15, 2009)

Nightweaver said:


>





OM NOM NOM NOM


----------



## Jack (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't like any anthro charicters from tv or games.

but there are some in the fandom that I really like. and a few that I'v actually "crushed" on.


----------



## Benjamin Foxtails (Aug 17, 2009)

Most of my favorite Furries are from american cartoons such as SWAT Kats or Road Rovers, but two of them are Armand Raynal de Maupertuis (a French fox) and Don Lope de Villalobos Y Sangrin (a Spanish wolf), the heroes of the comic book series _De cape et de crocs_, a french piece of art : http://www.bdselection.com/divers/ppcapeetcroc_1024.jpg


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 17, 2009)

All you people are just blind, I am your favorite furry. /thread


----------



## Jelly (Aug 17, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> All you people are just blind, I am your favorite furry. /thread



Kind of.
Yeah.


----------

